# Nachos:  Where are the good recipes?



## inchrisin

Every time I make nachos in the oven, I'm underwhelmed.  I typically dice some chicken, add some blackened seasoning, throw some shredded cheddar or co-jack on top of a pile of chips, broil, and eat with jalapenos.

A pile of nachos seem to be harder and harder to find at a restaurant too.  Anymore, an order of nachos is roughly a dozen chips covered in a pound of refried beans and cheese.  

Give me your best nacho recipe, and PILE THEM HIGH!


----------



## Kayelle

It might be just me, but with Nachos, I think less is more. I don't want so many ingredients on top that they are hard to manage as "finger food", kinda like "pick up sticks".


----------



## inchrisin

I really like it when I order an appetizer and it turns into a meal.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Coming from someone who thinks more is better,  I agree with KL that in this instance less is more.

The way I do it is strategically stack "good" chips add a portion of cheese (colby / monterey jack ), then a spoonful of drained pico de gallo, a few slices jalapeno, and that's about it.  Maybe some scallions, No meat or beans.   Place the next layer chips on top of the first layer alternately , so there is air between chips and  they aren't in a teenage back seat clutch.  Repeat toppings and make a mile high platter.   Carefully into the oven until heated and cheese melts.  

Toppings for me,  always,  salsa, sour cream, guacamole-- yay for Mexican colors, and sometimes a spicy refried bean dip.   If it's just the two of us,  serve on the baking tray and it's ok if we double dip and the dips blend in.  If more people,  small plates and be polite and make more.


----------



## cinisajoy

Put a little cheese, then the seasoned chicken, then the jalapeños, top with more cheese.
Use guacamole and or sour cream after they come out of the oven.
Do season the chicken when you cook it.

Now when I was a teenager, my favorite nachos were seasoned ground beef, refried beans and that cheese sauce.    This was from a fast food place.   But I always ordered the combination nachos, double meat, double beans, double cheese.
One cashier asked me why I didn't just order 2 nachos.   I told her I didn't want that many chips.    Other days I ordered the combination burrito. 

I ate there so often that when I walked in the door, the cook would ask did I want a burrito or nachos.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Kayelle said:


> It might be just me, but with Nachos, I think less is more. I don't want so many ingredients on top that they are hard to manage as "finger food", kinda like "pick up sticks".



I agree.
I arrange chips on a sheet pan and top with cheese.  I then bake until cheese is bubbly.
I then add one slice of (pickled) jalapeño pepper to top each chip and serve with salsa.  That to me is the perfect nacho.

Note:  Lots of work for little product.  But plenty reward.


----------



## GotGarlic

When I make nachos, it's typically for a quick lunch or an evening snack that DH and I share. I put a pile of chips in a shallow bowl, spoon salsa over them, top with extra-sharp cheddar cheese and microwave for about a minute. Then I sprinkle with homemade pickled red onions and put sour cream on the side. If I have leftover grilled chicken or taco meat, I'll toss it with the salsa and use that. Simple and delicious


----------



## giggler

*nachos*

I like this little discussion..

Nachos 101 | Homesick Texan

Eric, Austin tx.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> When I make nachos, it's typically for a quick lunch or an evening snack that DH and I share. I put a pile of chips in a shallow bowl, spoon salsa over them, top with extra-sharp cheddar cheese and microwave for about a minute. Then I sprinkle with homemade pickled red onions and put sour cream on the side. If I have leftover grilled chicken or taco meat, I'll toss it with the salsa and use that. Simple and delicious


That is what we do. I will have to try the red onions and sour cream.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> That is what we do. I will have to try the red onions and sour cream.



I use a Rick Bayless recipe for the red onions. I haven't seen it online so if you don't already have one, send me a PM and I'll send you the recipe. I love to have something tangy with a creamy dish like nachos.


----------



## Cheryl J

Mmmm.....nachos.  I love them, and it's one of those things that I just kind of use what I have on hand when the mood strikes. Kind of like the goulash of latino dishes.  
Sometimes refried beans, sometimes seasoned ground beef....or chicken. Sometimes loaded up, sometimes not so much. Sometimes cheddar, other times Monterey jack. Once in a while I'll use salsa, other times I just chop up some tomatoes and onions. One thing I almost always do is cut up corn tortillas into eighths and fry them up rather than use store bought bagged chips. It makes a huge difference. 

Here's one version from a year or so ago. Now I'm craving nachos. This will have to be on the menu next week, in some form or another!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Mmmm.....nachos.  I love them, and it's one of those things that I just kind of use what I have on hand when the mood strikes. Kind of like the goulash of latino dishes.
> Sometimes refried beans, sometimes seasoned ground beef....or chicken. Sometimes loaded up, sometimes not so much. Sometimes cheddar, other times Monterey jack. Once in a while I'll use salsa, other times I just chop up some tomatoes and onions. One thing I almost always do is cut up corn tortillas into eighths and fry them up rather than use store bought bagged chips. It makes a huge difference.
> 
> Here's one version from a year or so ago. Now I'm craving nachos. This will have to be on the menu next week, in some form or another!


Yeah, the photo is making me want nachos too. I think I'll go make some.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Mmmm.....nachos.  I love them, and it's one of those things that I just kind of use what I have on hand when the mood strikes. Kind of like the goulash of latino dishes.
> Sometimes refried beans, sometimes seasoned ground beef....or chicken. Sometimes loaded up, sometimes not so much. Sometimes cheddar, other times Monterey jack. Once in a while I'll use salsa, other times I just chop up some tomatoes and onions. *One thing I almost always do is cut up corn tortillas into eighths and fry them up rather than use store bought bagged chips. It makes a huge difference. *
> 
> Here's one version from a year or so ago. Now I'm craving nachos. This will have to be on the menu next week, in some form or another!



That looks outstanding Cheryl, and I couldn't agree more about frying your own chips. Nothing from a bag is ever as good.


----------



## inchrisin

I've never tried to try my own chips.  The pic Cheryl posted will have me trying within a week.  

Does anyone have a favorite oil they use for chips?  I saw peanut oil listed on TheLonelyTexan link.


----------



## Kayelle

I use peanut oil, but have done it with veg. oil. I don't see much difference. Be sure you salt the chips immediately after removing from the oil.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, guys. 

Like Kay, I use peanut or veg oil - probably veg oil most often, because I always have it.  And yes, if you don't salt immediately when they come out of the oil, the salt just bounces off.   And watch them closely inchrisin, the chips can go from nicely browned to burnt in a couple of seconds.


----------



## inchrisin

I just tried peanut oil.  The results were pretty immaculate.  I didn't even need salt for the chips.  I'll try veggie oil next time because it's cheaper here.   

Thanks for the help all!


----------



## GA Home Cook

This brings back memories of Spring snow skiing in Vail CO.  This was BK (before kids).  We had a group from Atlanta that went every spring.  After a full day of skiing we would meet at the Red Lion and have this mountain of Nachos (more is better).  we would order pitchers of Margaritas and tell stories of the skiing while sitting outside in the Colorado sun.  Man that was the life.  Once you cleaned off the toppings, you could have them re-topped.  The nachos most always outlasted the Margaritas.  I never could get the ratio right .


----------



## Cheryl J

inchrisin said:


> I just tried peanut oil. The results were pretty immaculate. I didn't even need salt for the chips. I'll try veggie oil next time because it's cheaper here.
> 
> Thanks for the help all!


 
I'm glad you were happy with the home fried tortilla chips, inchrisin!


----------



## inchrisin

I'm also curious how the commercial brands get all that oil off their chips.  Is it worth trying to shake the chips out while they're in a colander?


----------



## GotGarlic

inchrisin said:


> I'm also curious how the commercial brands get all that oil off their chips.  Is it worth trying to shake the chips out while they're in a colander?



I would put them on a baking sheet lined with paper towels, salt them, then put more paper towels on top.


----------



## Cheryl J

Like GG said, I put them on paper towels and sprinkle Kosher salt on them immediately after taking them out of the oil. I don't cover them with paper towels, though. If the frying oil is good and hot, the chips aren't oily. There's hardly even any oil residue left on the paper towels. 

Now I want nachos!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Like GG said, I put them on paper towels and sprinkle Kosher salt on them immediately after taking them out of the oil. I don't cover them with paper towels, though. If the frying oil is good and hot, the chips aren't oily. There's hardly even any oil residue left on the paper towels.
> 
> Now I want nachos!



I want nachos and chiles rellenos!


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I want nachos and chiles rellenos!




Me too!  We're all either very bad for each other, or very good for each other on DC!


----------



## Cheryl J

Very good for each other, I'd say!  I'm so inspired. 
And with Larry's recent thread about Mexican rice and refried beans, I'll be having some of those as sides!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Very good for each other, I'd say!  I'm so inspired.
> And with Larry's recent thread about Mexican rice and refried beans, I'll be having some of those as sides!



You just had to go there... Now I'm craving it all! 

I can't wait until they perfect transporters so we can have a DC meetup.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

[photo courtesy Cooking Light]
Shredded Chicken and Avocado Nacho Salad Recipe | MyRecipes.com

... slightly off topic ... Cooking Light Jan/Feb issue: Shredded Chicken and Avocado Nacho Salad, mmm, must try!


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> *You just had to go there...* Now I'm craving it all!
> 
> I can't wait until they perfect transporters so we can have a DC meetup.


 

Beam me up!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> You just had to go there... Now I'm craving it all!
> 
> I can't wait until they perfect transporters so we can have a DC meetup.


I want transporters too. Can we also have replicators? We could post the code for our dishes and then other people could replicate them exactly.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

taxlady said:


> I want transporters too. Can we also have replicators? We could post the code for our dishes and then other people could replicate them exactly.



BAHAHA!


----------



## liliedu13

hi i love nachos is so good


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm always trying to make nachos taste the way they do in a restaurant. So far I've failed miserably. I just can't get the chicken to taste the same.


----------



## liliedu13

jalapenos its amazing i love


----------



## RPCookin

rodentraiser said:


> I'm always trying to make nachos taste the way they do in a restaurant. So far I've failed miserably. I just can't get the chicken to taste the same.



I've never had chicken nachos in a restaurants, always ground beef if they are the "loaded" variety.  I actually prefer the traditional version with just cheese and jalapeños.


----------



## CraigC

rodentraiser said:


> I'm always trying to make nachos taste the way they do in a restaurant. So far I've failed miserably. I just can't get the chicken to taste the same.



Have you ever had Texican shredded pork or cochinita pibil? Try using Oaxaca or Cojita Cheese and fresh Pico de Gallo. Your nachos will be much better than most restaurants! Add your favorite hot sauce and make them your own.


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm sort of like a meat and potatoes person when it comes to nachos. Chips, chicken, refried beans, sour cream, green onions, and cheese are what I really like. But I've had great nachos with shredded chicken and then I've had the same nachos with chicken that wasn't so good. So I know a lot has to do with how the chicken tastes. 

What I really should do is get a ton of chicken and, you know, experiment. It's not like I'm going to toss the failures. LOL

By the way, is that a snake in your profile pic?


----------



## CraigC

rodentraiser said:


> *I'm sort of like a meat and potatoes person when it comes to nachos. *Chips, chicken, refried beans, sour cream, green onions, and cheese are what I really like. But I've had great nachos with shredded chicken and then I've had the same nachos with chicken that wasn't so good. So I know a lot has to do with how the chicken tastes.
> 
> What I really should do is get a ton of chicken and, you know, experiment. It's not like I'm going to toss the failures. LOL
> 
> *By the way, is that a snake in your profile pic?*



I thought that pork was meat. Both the dishes I mentioned are pork dishes. Yes, that is a yellow eyelash viper in a friends collection. I no longer keep venomous and only have a male and female C. Caninus (northern emerald tree boa) left in my collection. Back when I was breeding I had both northerns and Amazon basins. I do have frozen rodents in my freezer.


----------



## rodentraiser

When I said meat and potatoes, I meant I like a very basic kind of nacho dish.

It's a pretty snake. When I would raise my mice, I had very limited space, unlike some people who had a whole room or shed to keep them in. So I would pick out the girls I wanted to keep and the rest went as pinkies and fuzzies. But I could only do that until the eyes opened, For some reason, once the eyes were open on the babies, I couldn't give them up as food anymore. That's just me, I guess.

And now I know your signature refers to your snakes, not the jewels!


----------



## powerplantop

Bacon nachos! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHU1-Nx1f3s


----------



## rodentraiser

powerplantop said:


> Bacon nachos!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHU1-Nx1f3s



I hate to say this, but .......that looks good.


----------



## powerplantop

The first few are good but after that they get heavy. But good to share with a group.


----------

